# Auto hold



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Would anyone know if the Tiggy could be programmed to run with this switch installed???

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ele...244.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.816c2e0eX0kHbZ


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

This is one feature my previous car had that I really liked. It was nice to give your leg a rest at a long light. It didn't have any console switch. To enable it, all you had to do was, with your foot already on the brake pedal, just press harder on the brake. Then you could remove your foot and the brakes would hold it until you touched the accelerator pedal. Another nice feature it had was the car would not tend creep forward (or roll backwards) on a hill over a certain incline but would hold itself steady without needing to press on the brake pedal. I wish the Tiguan had these features.


----------



## WOTFTW (Sep 30, 2011)

noka648 said:


> This is one feature my previous car had that I really liked. It was nice to give your leg a rest at a long light. It didn't have any console switch. To enable it, all you had to do was, with your foot already on the brake pedal, just press harder on the brake. Then you could remove your foot and the brakes would hold it until you touched the accelerator pedal. Another nice feature it had was the car would not tend creep forward (or roll backwards) on a hill over a certain incline but would hold itself steady without needing to press on the brake pedal. I wish the Tiguan had these features.


From what I have heard in the manual if you have a car equipped with the "offraod" driving mode hill start is enabled by default. That said it has the feature, now to just figure out how to enable it for all driving modes with VCDS  All things circle back to coding!


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

WOTFTW said:


> ...All things circle back to coding!


Agreed, only that I prefer VW to do the coding, since I prefer not to tinker with it.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

You need add 2 wires from Auto Hold button to ABS module.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

WOTFTW said:


> From what I have heard in the manual if you have a car equipped with the "offraod" driving mode hill start is enabled by default. That said it has the feature, now to just figure out how to enable it for all driving modes with VCDS  All things circle back to coding!


Yes, but it requires a significant hill to engage it.

If you have ACC in your car, when stopped at a traffic light, simply press the Set or Resume buttons for cruise control. ACC wil maintain brake pressure to keep still then simple press the accelerator to start moving.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL-P R-Rline. Replaced the parking brake switch for the one with auto-hold. Confirmed with erWin wiring diagrams that all pins are appropriately populated at the EPB switch connector (with pin 9 the only empty pin). Went into VCDS entered appropriate security code (24990) and then went into adaptations and enabled the only 2 lines related to auto hold, however it still doesn't work.

not sure what else i am missing ... anyone have any suggestions on how to get the Auto-Hold functionality working?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Hopefully someone figures this out. Would love to add this. Had it on my cc and loved it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

moveingfaster said:


> Hopefully someone figures this out. Would love to add this. Had it on my cc and loved it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I seen on a few forums that you have to add 2 wires that go to the ABS module. Now I'm not too sure if its true or not, it's just what I read. 

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Triple6 said:


> I seen on a few forums that you have to add 2 wires that go to the ABS module. Now I'm not too sure if its true or not, it's just what I read.
> 
> Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


For some this may be true. I have a SEL-P. All wiring required as per Volkswagen's wiring diagrams for the switch is present. I have confirmed this by checking the wiring connectors at EPB ECU & the switch connector.

The wiring diagram is below. The two wires you speak of are to pins 11 and 12 of the EPB switch, and in my case are already present.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

pillpusher84 said:


> For some this may be true. I have a SEL-P. All wiring required as per Volkswagen's wiring diagrams for the switch is present. I have confirmed this by checking the wiring connectors at EPB ECU & the switch connector.
> 
> The wiring diagram is below. The two wires you speak of are to pins 11 and 12 of the EPB switch, and in my case are already present.


Keep us posted if you figure this out. I also have a SEL Premium but don’t have the auto hold button to try and figure it out on my own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

pillpusher84 said:


> For some this may be true. I have a SEL-P. All wiring required as per Volkswagen's wiring diagrams for the switch is present. I have confirmed this by checking the wiring connectors at EPB ECU & the switch connector.
> 
> The wiring diagram is below. The two wires you speak of are to pins 11 and 12 of the EPB switch, and in my case are already present.


Did you ever get this working Pill?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

pillpusher84 said:


> For some this may be true. I have a SEL-P. All wiring required as per Volkswagen's wiring diagrams for the switch is present. I have confirmed this by checking the wiring connectors at EPB ECU & the switch connector.
> 
> The wiring diagram is below. The two wires you speak of are to pins 11 and 12 of the EPB switch, and in my case are already present.


Check Pin10 and pin12.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Vasia01 said:


> Check Pin10 and pin12.


All wires are present in correct locations as listed in wiring diagram.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

pillpusher84 said:


> All wires are present in correct locations as listed in wiring diagram.


They're there for sure. It may just be a coding issue then.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

pillpusher84 said:


> All wires are present in correct locations as listed in wiring diagram.


Try replace auto hold button, and code ABS module. Byte23 bit 0 enable autohold.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Try replace auto hold button, and code ABS module. Byte23 bit 0 enable autohold.


Vasia is this the same coding on the Arteon? Can you share your brake module long code?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Vasia is this the same coding on the Arteon? Can you share your brake module long code?


Arteon has same coding as Tiguan. Every car has individual ABS coding. You can't find 2 cars with same coding.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Updated post. I confirm, that Tiguan 2018 SEL-P no need addional wiring. Only replace EPB switch and ABS coding.

switch









After replace switch and coding:


----------



## duke314 (Jun 9, 2018)

Do you have the code for the Auto hold? I installed mine over the summer never was able to get the code to make it work?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Arteon has same coding as Tiguan. Every car has individual ABS coding. You can't find 2 cars with same coding.


That is circular logic :screwy:


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> That is circular logic :screwy:


ABS coding has 5 digit of VIN code


----------



## nickn066 (Sep 22, 2018)

I got my auto hold button in the mail today. Did the long coding of byte 23 bit 1 enabled and under adaption AUTO HOLD functionality I set that to activated. Cleared the errors and it all works.

A did end up breaking a clip to the shift cover, so I'll need to replace that. If you do this, it lifts from the front and not the back


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

nickn066 said:


> I got my auto hold button in the mail today. Did the long coding of byte 23 bit 1 enabled and under adaption AUTO HOLD functionality I set that to activated. Cleared the errors and it all works.
> 
> A did end up breaking a clip to the shift cover, so I'll need to replace that. If you do this, it lifts from the front and not the back


Where did you order the button from? Everything works as it should now? 

Ty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickn066 (Sep 22, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Where did you order the button from? Everything works as it should now?
> 
> Ty
> 
> ...


I got it from aliexpress, just searched 2019 tiguan auto hold. It was $19.88 with shipping. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32985824244.html

Works just like it does in my Golf R. Come to a full stop and can lift my foot off the brake and it holds. Also when I put the car in park and turn it off, it now puts on the parking brake which is nice too.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Does anyone know if this work on a SE

Cindy


----------



## nickn066 (Sep 22, 2018)

cjconover said:


> Does anyone know if this work on a SE
> 
> Cindy


I don't see why not, as long as you have the electric parking brake


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

cjconover said:


> Does anyone know if this work on a SE





nickn066 said:


> I don't see why not, as long as you have the electric parking brake


That was my assumption also. However, there is the possibility that the 2 wires might not already be in the harness. IOW: You might have to add 2 wires between the switch and the ABS controller.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

nickn066 said:


> A did end up breaking a clip to the shift cover, so I'll need to replace that. If you do this, it lifts from the front and not the back


By shift cover do you mean the leather shift boot? Is there a guide anywhere to removing and accessing where the parking brake is? Just ordered the switch. Excited to try it. Just worried about the install a bit. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

can somone write a complete guide to what part and code needed to enable auto hold. coming from a mazda cx5 that has it. very nice system.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> By shift cover do you mean the leather shift boot? Is there a guide anywhere to removing and accessing where the parking brake is? Just ordered the switch. Excited to try it. Just worried about the install a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm jealous the Tiguan switch is in the shift area and is super simple to swap out. In the Arteon it is next to the cupholder and you need to remove the entire center console to get to it which is extremely risky with all the cables in there.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Try replace auto hold button, and code ABS module. Byte23 bit 0 enable autohold.





1054521247 said:


> can somone write a complete guide to what part and code needed to enable auto hold. coming from a mazda cx5 that has it. very nice system.


Apparently byte 23 bit 0. Trying to confirm as well.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

ice4life said:


> Apparently byte 23 bit 0. Trying to confirm as well.


When I go into Long Coding Helper, there are no checkboxes defined for each bit. What would the appropriate binary string be for enabling bit 0 in my case?
Currently binary code is 01111100 ... enabling bit 0, should it be 11111100? Want to confirm before I code and test it.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

cjconover said:


> Does anyone know if this work on a SE
> 
> Cindy


I will test the presence of appropriate wiring once I get my 2020 SE Tiguan. Currently I have a 2018 SEL-P R-Line and am still working to get it functional on that vehicle. Once I have all the appropriate steps and confirm it works, I will update the steps completed for all here, and then attempt again on the additional Tiguan SE I will have in a few weeks.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

pillpusher84 said:


> When I go into Long Coding Helper, there are no checkboxes defined for each bit. What would the appropriate binary string be for enabling bit 0 in my case?
> Currently binary code is 01111100 ... enabling bit 0, should it be 11111100? Want to confirm before I code and test it.


Replace 7C to 7D


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

pillpusher84 said:


> When I go into Long Coding Helper, there are no checkboxes defined for each bit. What would the appropriate binary string be for enabling bit 0 in my case?
> Currently binary code is 01111100 ... enabling bit 0, should it be 11111100? Want to confirm before I code and test it.


You can change the 01111100 to 01111101 (bit 0 is the last one not the first one)



Vasia01 said:


> Replace 7C to 7D


This is also correct. 01111101 (binary) is 7D (hex).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

JSWTDI09 said:


> You can change the 01111100 to 01111101 (bit 0 is the last one not the first one)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you both ... glad I asked first! Will try tomorrow and report back


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Does auto-hold need to be turned on everytime you start the car?


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

pillpusher84 said:


> Thank you both ... glad I asked first! Will try tomorrow and report back


Thank you both again ... it works perfectly as it should now 

Anyone know if there is a way to remove the seat belt required in order to use auto-hold?


----------



## nickn066 (Sep 22, 2018)

not_too_shabyy said:


> Does auto-hold need to be turned on everytime you start the car?


No, it uses the last setting


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

pillpusher84 said:


> ....Anyone know if there is a way to remove the seat belt required in order to use auto-hold?


:screwy: In English.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

pillpusher84 said:


> I will test the presence of appropriate wiring once I get my 2020 SE Tiguan. Currently I have a 2018 SEL-P R-Line and am still working to get it functional on that vehicle. Once I have all the appropriate steps and confirm it works, I will update the steps completed for all here, and then attempt again on the additional Tiguan SE I will have in a few weeks.


Thank you!!!!

Cindy


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

With OBDeleven I went to byte 23, enabled bit 0, then went to adaptations and “activated” autohold functionality. Went to clear codes and am getting these errors. Is there anything I’m missing? 2018 SE 4Motion



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> With OBDeleven I went to byte 23, enabled bit 0, then went to adaptations and “activated” autohold functionality. Went to clear codes and am getting these errors. Is there anything I’m missing? 2018 SE 4Motion


Did you check whether or not those 2 wires mentioned (I think it was pins 10 and 12 on the switch connector) are present? They are apparently present is SEL models but they have not yet been verified in SE models.
Note the second pic in this post. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9311729-Auto-hold&p=113879295&viewfull=1#post113879295
I, personally, would love it if these 2 wares are in an SE, but is also possible that these 2 wires must be added between the switch and the ABS controller.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Did you check whether or not those 2 wires mentioned (I think it was pins 10 and 12 on the switch connector) are present? They are apparently present is SEL models but they have not yet been verified in SE models.
> Note the second pic in this post. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9311729-Auto-hold&p=113879295&viewfull=1#post113879295
> I, personally, would love it if these 2 wares are in an SE, but is also possible that these 2 wires must be added between the switch and the ABS controller.
> 
> ...


Appears that everything is there?. hmm












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

D3Audi said:


> JSWTDI09 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you check whether or not those 2 wires mentioned (I think it was pins 10 and 12 on the switch connector) are present? They are apparently present is SEL models but they have not yet been verified in SE models.
> ...


Turn it around and take a pic of the other side. Just counting wires though, it looks like you don't have them. As had been stated, only the SEL has the wires from the factory. I see you have an SE. You more than likely need to run wires.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> With OBDeleven I went to byte 23, enabled bit 0, then went to adaptations and “activated” autohold functionality. Went to clear codes and am getting these errors. Is there anything I’m missing? 2018 SE 4Motion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your new EPB switch with AUTO HOLD is working? ABS module can't connect to auto hold indication lamp. Or you code auto hold function without replacing EPB switch?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> Turn it around and take a pic of the other side. Just counting wires though, it looks like you don't have them. As had been stated, only the SEL has the wires from the factory. I see you have an SE. You more than likely need to run wires.


Yeah, it looks like the pin behind the brown wire could be empty - That is pin 12, it should have a blue wire with a purple stripe. This is why I said to look at the second pic in the post I linked to.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Yeah, it looks like the pin behind the brown wire could be empty - That is pin 12, it should have a blue wire with a purple stripe. This is why I said to look at the second pic in the post I linked to.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Nope. Everything is there 

Back:








Front: 









Makes me think maybe I have a defective auto hold EPB switch..  It said new where I bought it here: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163862245169


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey all...

Just installed my Aliexpress EPB switch with autohold button, recoded and all seems fine.

Just wondering though from any EU folks, what your adaptation settings for Autohold minimum tension and Autohold maximum tension are. Mine are pre-set at 0% and 10% respectively.

-D


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> Hey all...
> 
> Just installed my Aliexpress EPB switch with autohold button, recoded and all seems fine.
> 
> ...


No need change *any* adaptation. EU and NAR Tiguan has same adaptation value.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Vasia01 said:


> No need change *any* adaptation. EU and NAR Tiguan has same adaptation value.


Excellent. Thank you for your immense help on this and many other issues Vasia!


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Ok, so I have driven for a bit with autohold working its magic and I am curious of one thing. The operation on my recoded NA vehicle is as follows:

With stop/start disabled and autohold on, stepping on the brake and coming to a stop, the ABS holds the service brake hydraulically applied once you lift your foot from the brake pedal until the throttle is applied at which point it releases and you can go.

With stop/start enabled and autohold on, stepping on the brake and coming to a stop, the engine shuts down and the parking brake immediately applies (you can hear the motor wind down). Upon lifting your foot from the brake pedal, the engine restarts and the parking brake releases but the ABS holds the service brakes applied until you apply throttle and then you can go. So, for example, you come to a stop light, the engine shuts off and immediately restarts along with the EPB motor applying and immediately releasing as you lift your foot off the brake and now you sit at the light wasting gas until the light changes.

Also, autohold holds the brakes even during reversing/maneuvering operation which even the stop/start system is disabled for.

Is this the same way the EU vehicles operate? It seems that with stop/start enabled, it would be running the EPB motors quite a lot during city driving. Also, it seems silly for it to restart the engine if it is just gonna hold the brake until you apply the throttle anyway. Also, it seems odd that it will autohold for reversing as well (maybe that just needs some time to get used to). Maybe there is some coding we've missed that adapts the autohold to work better with the stop/start system? Ideally, I'd expect that the operation would be that if stop/start and autohold are enabled, the engine would shut down AND use the ABS to hold the brakes until the throttle is applied. If not, it seems a bit silly as the two systems fight each other to keep the vehicle stopped.


----------



## vwguy97 (Oct 3, 2019)

Just ordered through Aliexpress! Anybody successfully code through OBD eleven yet? Any tips on the best way to switch out the buttons would be helpful too!!


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I used a cheapo copy of the official tool to remove the shifter boot. This panel is started from the rearward end. For better access, place the drive selector in D/S (remember to keep the EPB applied or block the wheels) Behind that are 2x T20 torx screws that must be removed. Then begin pulling at the button frame starting at the front of the vehicle. Once the frame is up, use a pointy thing to depress the plug release and unplug the connector. Then use a complex and 90 degree pick to lift the retaining tabs of the switch while also pushing it up and out of the frame.

Note: On the switch I got, the angle of the connector necessitated some repositioning of the harness. Be sure to take care not to pinch the harness anywhere when reinstalling the frame and shifter boot. They both just snap back into place.

DON'T FORGET TO PUT THE 2x T20 SCREWS BACK IN BEFORE YOU SNAP THE SHIFTER BOOT ON... Or do... I'm not your boss... lol


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> Ok, so I have driven for a bit with autohold working its magic and I am curious of one thing. The operation on my recoded NA vehicle is as follows:
> 
> With stop/start disabled and autohold on, stepping on the brake and coming to a stop, the ABS holds the service brake hydraulically applied once you lift your foot from the brake pedal until the throttle is applied at which point it releases and you can go.


Work as EU car



LennyNero said:


> With stop/start enabled and autohold on, stepping on the brake and coming to a stop, the engine shuts down and the parking brake immediately applies (you can hear the motor wind down). Upon lifting your foot from the brake pedal, the engine restarts and the parking brake releases but the ABS holds the service brakes applied until you apply throttle and then you can go. So, for example, you come to a stop light, the engine shuts off and immediately restarts along with the EPB motor applying and immediately releasing as you lift your foot off the brake and now you sit at the light wasting gas until the light changes.


Is system conflict. EU cars work same as with START/STOP disabled, but with engine shut down.



LennyNero said:


> Also, autohold holds the brakes even during reversing/maneuvering operation which even the stop/start system is disabled for.


EU car has same


My start/stop is permanent disabled.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Vasia, Thanks for your prompt response.

I expected that it would be the same but I just wanted to confirm it. I'm honestly surprised that a manufacturer like VAG would have two systems in logic conflict with each other this way. Very weird. But, c'est la vie!

I have my stop/start system disabled via one of the tie-in memory modules available on ebay. It allows to shut off stop/start and retain memory between engine shut downs. Also allows for temporary revert to factory style operation if desired.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> Vasia, Thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> I expected that it would be the same but I just wanted to confirm it. I'm honestly surprised that a manufacturer like VAG would have two systems in logic conflict with each other this way. Very weird. But, c'est la vie!


EU cars work without this problem. Conflict only in NAR car with EU function  I try recode ABS module to EU region.


----------



## vwguy97 (Oct 3, 2019)

LennyNero said:


> I used a cheapo copy of the official tool to remove the shifter boot. This panel is started from the rearward end. For better access, place the drive selector in D/S (remember to keep the EPB applied or block the wheels) Behind that are 2x T20 torx screws that must be removed. Then begin pulling at the button frame starting at the front of the vehicle. Once the frame is up, use a pointy thing to depress the plug release and unplug the connector. Then use a complex and 90 degree pick to lift the retaining tabs of the switch while also pushing it up and out of the frame.
> 
> Note: On the switch I got, the angle of the connector necessitated some repositioning of the harness. Be sure to take care not to pinch the harness anywhere when reinstalling the frame and shifter boot. They both just snap back into place.
> 
> DON'T FORGET TO PUT THE 2x T20 SCREWS BACK IN BEFORE YOU SNAP THE SHIFTER BOOT ON... Or do... I'm not your boss... lol


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a 18 SEL so hopefully all the wires are there.

Just ordered from ALIexpress

Thanks for all the work


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

Can confirm this works with my 2019 SEL- R line. Popped the old switch UP after bending out the retaining claws on the sides. I then used OBDEleven to Check (+) Byte 23 Bit 0.

Autohold works great. Applies the brake on an incline and will not creep up after releasing the brake. Additionally it will engage the parking brake when you shut down the car (which is why I wanted it)

Not bad for a cheap mod.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6CDmwBddjw

skip to 1:40 if you need an idea how the shifter trim comes up.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

K. This was all super helpful as this is a mod I've wanted since I picked up my 2019 SEL.
I just installed this morning. Pooped out the old EPB switch. Popped in new EPB w Autohold(from AliExpress). Reassembled. EPB light and function works perfectly. 
Via Odbleven, I coded Byte 23 - Bit 0. Autohold button now works as it should. Light comes on. Function is as expected.

Just a few quirks that I have to confirm. My autohold doesn't automatically turn on with my car - unless I leave it on when shutting down. Is that normal?

Also, potentially just being paranoid but I'm worried my brakes might on a tad at all times? Again, likely paranoid but I swear the ride feels louder, sluggish and I slow down from a coast quicker. Anything in the steps that I'm missing? Anyone else experience similar? Hope it's all on my head.

Much appreciated.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> K. This was all super helpful as this is a mod I've wanted since I picked up my 2019 SEL.
> I just installed this morning. Pooped out the old EPB switch. Popped in new EPB w Autohold(from AliExpress). Reassembled. EPB light and function works perfectly.
> Via Odbleven, I coded Byte 23 - Bit 0. Autohold button now works as it should. Light comes on. Function is as expected.
> 
> ...


Can't comment on the second thing, but, both my CC and Touareg were the same way. Auto-hold would not turn on automatically when the car is started. You had to push the button.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

M Diddy said:


> Can't comment on the second thing, but, both my CC and Touareg were the same way. Auto-hold would not turn on automatically when the car is started. You had to push the button.


On my 2016 Golf R, I have the option by the a switch, to have the vehicle apply the park brake automatically when ever shut the vehicle off. it only releases automatically when I move off. The second switch allows me to set the park brake manually. Plus, the system sets the hold brake when I stop moving and press the brake.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

M Diddy said:


> Can't comment on the second thing, but, both my CC and Touareg were the same way. Auto-hold would not turn on automatically when the car is started. You had to push the button.


Little addition to your CC comment. You can go to instrument cluster and enable to have auto-hold be ON all the time even if you restart your car.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks for the info.
For those who have completed this, am I missing any steps? I've seen others mention changing their Adaptations in the Control Module - which I didn't include - is that mandatory?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Thanks for the info.
> For those who have completed this, am I missing any steps? I've seen others mention changing their Adaptations in the Control Module - which I didn't include - is that mandatory?


Just bought mine. In OBDELEVEN where is the coding done? I assume it’s within BRAKES. THANKS 


Kurt


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Paddie.e.kelly said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info.
> ...


I just went through the ABS module, long coding. 
Byte 23, bit 0 - check mark.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok thanks. Now just to wait a month till I get it. I’m stoked as I’m tired of pushing the resume button for cruise control on steering wheel to do the same thing. 


Kurt


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok thanks. Now just to wait a month till I get it. I’m stoked as I’m tired of pushing the resume button for cruise control on steering wheel to do the same thing.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Truthfully I haven't tried it with ACC but I don't believe that's how it works. This is meant to hold the car at a stop so you can remove your foot from the brake pedal. I use it during city driving where I get stuck at lights for long times. As well as drive throughs.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Can someone please tell me how do I release the original button? I’m trying to do this know and can’t figure it out. 

Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Truthfully I haven't tried it with ACC but I don't believe that's how it works. This is meant to hold the car at a stop so you can remove your foot from the brake pedal. I use it during city driving where I get stuck at lights for long times. As well as drive throughs.


When you come to a stop. Make sure cruise is turned on and just push the set or resume button and take foot off brake. It’ll stay there till you touch the accelerator pedal. Doesn’t matter if car is in front of you or not. Just have to have ACC for it to work. Try it. It’s actually pretty cool. Works in inclines and declines as well. 


Kurt


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

joszer said:


> Can confirm this works with my 2019 SEL- R line. Popped the old switch UP after bending out the retaining claws on the sides. I then used OBDEleven to Check (+) Byte 23 Bit 0.
> 
> Autohold works great. Applies the brake on an incline and will not creep up after releasing the brake. Additionally it will engage the parking brake when you shut down the car (which is why I wanted it)
> 
> Not bad for a cheap mod.


Anyway for it not to automatically engage the parking break? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

moveingfaster said:


> Anyway for it not to automatically engage the parking break?....


With my 2016 Golf R, you just use the switch to turn it off or on. Indicator light if on. Separate "lever" to manually set the P-brake.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

moveingfaster said:


> Anyway for it not to automatically engage the parking break?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t active auto hold. It’s a button you can press. Light in means active. Light off not active. 


Kurt


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

ordered from Aliexpress


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Ok, I received my button from AliExpress, confirmed all wires all present (2018 SEL P R-Line). Hooked up the button, went into coding with OBDeleven, went to byte 23 and checked 0 and I get nothing. Looking around I see in adaptions there is AUTO HOLD functionality area, I check activated, it asks for security code, I enter it and it does nothing. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I just installed mine with no problems. I got mine today too. Lol. Good luck. I have a 2019 SEL Premium R line late build. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

HarryPooter said:


> Ok, I received my button from AliExpress, confirmed all wires all present (2018 SEL P R-Line). Hooked up the button, went into coding with OBDeleven, went to byte 23 and checked 0 and I get nothing. Looking around I see in adaptions there is AUTO HOLD functionality area, I check activated, it asks for security code, I enter it and it does nothing. What am I doing wrong?


Your hex 71 should be 7D as explained in posts farther up in this thread. 


Kurt


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Your hex 71 should be 7D as explained in posts farther up in this thread.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I don’t have a 7D, there is a 7E


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Received mine over the weekend and finally had a chance to get it installed and coded. 

Would have preferred the satin finish on the switch to match the rest of the car as opposed to the chrome that was sent out. For those that ordered from Aliexpress did you guys also receive the chrome version as well?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

ec2k1gt said:


> Received mine over the weekend and finally had a chance to get it installed and coded.
> 
> Would have preferred the satin finish on the switch to match the rest of the car as opposed to the chrome that was sent out. For those that ordered from Aliexpress did you guys also receive the chrome version as well?



Pretty sure that’s the only finish available. I haven’t seen any others. 

Did you have any issues with coding? Do you use obdeleven?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> I just went through the ABS module, long coding.
> Byte 23, bit 0 - check mark.


Is the ABS module and Brakes the same thing? I don’t see ABS in my list of modules, so naturally I’m thinking the brakes module is where my coding needs to be done.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

No issues with coding used VCDS. 

I thought the coding was unsuccessful at first, once I started the car and put my seat-belt on it worked like a charm.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

HarryPooter said:


> Pretty sure that’s the only finish available. I haven’t seen any others.


Euro market tiguans have satin finish, only Asian market gets chrome finish. That’s the downside of ordering parts from aliexpress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Did you ever get your switch to work? Correct me if I'm wrong but it looks like you had ordered the Euro All-space switch from Ebay?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

ec2k1gt said:


> Did you ever get your switch to work? Correct me if I'm wrong but it looks like you had ordered the Euro All-space switch from Ebay?


Yep. Allspace version so it had the satin finish. Unfortunately I have not gotten it to work on my 2018 SE. All the wires are there, so it could be a faulty parking brake switch/button. Or the functionality just isn’t possible on the SE (which wouldn’t make sense because all the wires are there). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

HarryPooter said:


> I don’t have a 7D, there is a 7E


FWD - 23byte change *70* to *71*, 4Motion *7C* to *7D*


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

ec2k1gt said:


> Received mine over the weekend and finally had a chance to get it installed and coded.
> 
> Would have preferred the satin finish on the switch to match the rest of the car as opposed to the chrome that was sent out. For those that ordered from Aliexpress did you guys also receive the chrome version as well?





HarryPooter said:


> Pretty sure that’s the only finish available. I haven’t seen any others.
> 
> Did you have any issues with coding? Do you use obdeleven?





D3Audi said:


> Euro market tiguans have satin finish, only Asian market gets chrome finish. That’s the downside of ordering parts from aliexpress.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info but at the same time why'd you have to point it out lol. I hadn't noticed the finish being different even tho I installed the switch installed a few weeks ago. 
I read this right before going to lunch and studied my new switch and realized yeah that's chrome not satin.

I wonder if someone was really driven, could you disassemble the switch and change out the chrome piece for our original satin one?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Thanks for the info but at the same time why'd you have to point it out lol. I hadn't noticed the finish being different even tho I installed the switch installed a few weeks ago.
> I read this right before going to lunch and studied my new switch and realized yeah that's chrome not satin.
> 
> I wonder if someone was really driven, could you disassemble the switch and change out the chrome piece for our original satin one?


I bought matte clear plastidip to change my chrome to satin. Just put blue tape over everything except the chrome piece. I tested it out on my old emblems and it worked perfect!! I plan on doing all my chrome trim outside the vehicle like this. Give it more of an “Audi” look. See pic for before and after.










Kurt


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Thanks for the info but at the same time why'd you have to point it out lol. I hadn't noticed the finish being different even tho I installed the switch installed a few weeks ago.
> I read this right before going to lunch and studied my new switch and realized yeah that's chrome not satin.
> 
> I wonder if someone was really driven, could you disassemble the switch and change out the chrome piece for our original satin one?


My OCD picked it up.

I attempted to swap over the satin button from the original switch onto the autohold switch but was unsuccessful as the switches are physically different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Vasia01 said:


> FWD - 23byte change *70* to *71*, 4Motion *7C* to *7D*


Changed byte 23 from 70 to 71, still nothing.


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

I picked up this on ebay, used from an allspace so the silver bit matches the satin.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5NM927225-...HANDBRAKE-WHIT-AUTO-HOLD-SWITCH/163862245169?

Brakes Byte 23, bit 0 checked and it worked on a 2020 SEL 4Motion

In adaptations, I tried to enable the auto hold function but it would not save. Looks like it's not needed even though it says no enabled.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

im adding the auto hold button to my 2021 SEL-P, button is installed, byte 23 0 is checked, go in adaptations and go to auto hold functionality enable it and it askes for a security code. I’ve tried all the ones listed, does anyone know which one it is specifically?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Any luck on your 2021?


----------



## lgtmelo (10 mo ago)

hey, any way of preventing start stop from turning the car on when you release the brake pedal?


----------



## Tom Arnott (9 mo ago)

I have a 2021 Tiguan SEL. Installed autohold button. Using odb11 I go to change it and says "something went wrong. Try again." I thought that the SEL comes with the 2 extra wires, but now not so sure. Anyone know anything about this ???


----------



## Tom Arnott (9 mo ago)

Tom Arnott said:


> I have a 2021 Tiguan SEL. Installed autohold button. Using odb11 I go to change it and says "something went wrong. Try again." I thought that the SEL comes with the 2 extra wires, but now not so sure. Anyone know anything about this ???


I found the answer. The hood has to be up for the coding changes to be saved. Did this and test drove it. Works great!!!


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Tom Arnott said:


> I found the answer. The hood has to be up for the coding changes to be saved. Did this and test drove it. Works great!!!


Where did you purchase your button from? And does it match the satin silver look of the trim pieces?


----------



## Tom Arnott (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Where did you purchase your button from? And does it match the satin silver look of the trim pieces?





Burkett.ACB said:


> Where did you purchase your button from? And does it match the satin silver look of the trim pieces?


I purchased it from Aliexpress in China. The part was 5NG927225C. They had the bright silver and the satin silver. The part number was for the satin silver part. Matches exactly.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Tom Arnott said:


> I purchased it from Aliexpress in China. The part was 5NG927225C. They had the bright silver and the satin silver. The part number was for the satin silver part. Matches exactly.


Thanks for sharing. I opted to swoop one up from a Tiguan Allspace


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Swapped my satin trim piece e-brake switch onto the auto-hold button replacement. Installed it (which is a bit of a b***h) checked byte 23, bit 0. All good.

Can CONFIRM, works in 2022 SEL R-Line perfectly.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Tom Arnott said:


> I purchased it from Aliexpress in China. The part was 5NG927225C. They had the bright silver and the satin silver. The part number was for the satin silver part. Matches exactly.


Hi there Tom,

Any way you can share a link to the one you got off AlliExpress? I did a few searches and couldn’t find that part number (with the C at the end) nor could I seem to find one in satin finish? I’m looking for one but want the satin finish so it matches.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

can someone correct me if i'm wrong, but it seems like this has only been verified to work on SEL at this point?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

This one doesn't have the "C" at the end, but looks to have a satin finish....









28.17US $ 30% OFF|For-vw Tiguan L -2020 Electronic Hand Brake Handbrake Parking Brake Switch Auto Hold Button 5ng927225 - Handbrake Parts - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Bob.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

I got around to installing this on my MY20 Tiguan, changed byte 23 from 74 to 75 (checked bit 0), and enabled auto hold within the adaptions menu. Everything works great, however I’ve noticed that if I engage the parking brake I am unable to disengage it using the switch, the only way to disengage it is by putting the car into drive and hitting the accelerator. Curious if any else has ran into this issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

matt and chrome both listed here, and only $14 shipped :









12.98US $ |Saborway Electronic hand brake Handbrake parking brake switch Auto Hold button For Tiguan L Tiguan II 2017 5NG 927 225 5NG927225|Car Switches & Relays| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

ec2k1gt said:


> I got around to installing this on my MY20 Tiguan, changed byte 23 from 74 to 75 (checked bit 0), and enabled auto hold within the adaptions menu. Everything works great, however I’ve noticed that if I engage the parking brake I am unable to disengage it using the switch, the only way to disengage it is by putting the car into drive and hitting the accelerator. Curious if any else has ran into this issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine works as it should (switch both engages and disengages the parking brake). I’ve got a 2020 model. Though I only changed that one bit when I installed mine, I didn’t enable it in the adaptations menu like you did. Not sure if that may be causing your issue or if perhaps you received a defective switch?

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Swapped my satin trim piece e-brake switch onto the auto-hold button replacement. Installed it (which is a bit of a b***h) checked byte 23, bit 0. All good.
> 
> Can CONFIRM, works in 2022 SEL R-Line perfectly.


Hey any chance you know exactly which one to get so it works on 2022 SEL and has the same finish?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

milan187 said:


> Hey any chance you know exactly which one to get so it works on 2022 SEL and has the same finish?


5NG927225C

The post a couple spaces above has some from AliExpress listed. They sell both versions. Should work just fine for you. Just make sure to choose the 5NG927225C version if yours is the satin finish. I bought mine from a official euro parts company off eBay that had bulk stock of them but it was hit and miss cause it was bulk so they came possibly dinged up. The one I received was in okay condition cept the metal on the park button piece was badly dented (looked awful) so I played surgeon and took mine out of the car and transplanted the park switch portion from my stock part onto it.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for this. I was able to purchase mine and get it installed painlessly. Now it works just how my CC does as well.


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

DarthBajan said:


> Thanks for this. I was able to purchase mine and get it installed painlessly. Now it works just how my CC does as well.


no worries, i just installed mine a few days ago. Wish there was a disable when reversing feature


----------

